# azureus unter suse linux 9.3



## Kurt Cobain (24. April 2006)

Tag Tag


also ich wollte mir auf meinem linux rechner azureus draufmachen.

und jetzt weis ich ned wo ich ne passende version für suse linux 9.3 herbekomm.

kann mir einer helfen.


ich hab schon hier geschaut http://www.downloads.de/



gruß ich


(auch und ich werde azureus nur für legale downloads benutzen ;D .... also gibt es keinen grund diesen thread zu schließen)


----------

